# i5-520M VS. i5-2520M



## stayathomedad (Feb 22, 2011)

I currently have the 2.4Ghz i5 in my MacBook Pro (last year). 

What kind of performance boost should I expect from the new MBP's i5-2520M?


THANKS!


----------



## edgley (Feb 24, 2011)

whats the spec of the old mac?
I have just benched marked a 1.1, 3.1 and a 5.1 Mac pro, and the benchmark numbers doubled from each previous system, but of course that is not real world.

edit, 
just seen the model numbers in the title; as the new one has a 2, it must be twice as quick


----------



## edgley (Feb 25, 2011)

This might help:
http://www.9to5mac.com/53810/new-macbook-pros-get-geekbenched


----------

